# Naked female centaurs in London



## Ponyutd (Nov 9, 2011)

This is the one I found...below is a better picture.
A silver Saxon coin
Off to the Museum of London to record it next week.


----------



## Ponyutd (Nov 9, 2011)

Hmmm..the same picture twice eh!


----------



## weepiper (Nov 9, 2011)

naked female centaur with whips with an orgy on the reverse! Why don't we have coins like that these days?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 9, 2011)

Looks like 6th down on here 

http://www.mcsearch.info/search.html?search=&view_mode=0&c=7&a=123&l=&page=2


----------



## Ponyutd (Nov 9, 2011)

Baldwins are a nightmare, well for me anyway. I offered them a coin in July..they turned their noses up at it. £700 later....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 9, 2011)

Ponyutd said:


> Baldwins are a nightmare, well for me anyway. I offered them a coin in July..they turned their noses up at it. £700 later....



Nice one


----------



## Yetman (Nov 9, 2011)

I got excited by the thread title. Should mention its about coins


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes, the title alone makes this thread worth clicking on. Never mind about them being naked and female, I thought - so centaurs really do exist? Someone's seen some? Well, in London, you can find anything.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 9, 2011)

Yetman said:


> I got excited by the thread title. Should mention its about coins


Yeah should have a 'not of interest to pervs' warning at least


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 10, 2011)

Roughly where did you turn these up? I didn't think the Anglo-Saxons were into Greek mythology.


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 10, 2011)

There is a centaur in the "Wonders of the East" illuminated manuscript that is bound with the only Anglo-Saxon manuscript of Beowulf in the "Nowell Codex", part of the Cotton manuscripts collection now in the British Library.

And there is a winged centaur (along with some griffins) in the amazing carvings at Breedon on the Hill in Leicestershire.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2011)

My Father-in-law is a coin expert - I haven't got a scooby, I'll send a picture to him to see what he thinks - might take some time - not sure how often he checks the email - he's 91 so not that arsed about emails


----------



## Ponyutd (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Ponyutd (Nov 11, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> Roughly where did you turn these up? I didn't think the Anglo-Saxons were into Greek mythology.


Between Greenwich and Battersea Stig...hope this helps


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 11, 2011)

Ponyutd said:


> Between Greenwich and Battersea Stig...hope this helps



I'm not a metal detectorist! I'm working with some Anglo-Saxon archaeology at the moment, that's why I asked.


----------



## Ponyutd (Nov 18, 2011)

Found this on the Thames. It's a first world war badge. Commonly known as the Silver Wound Badge. It was given to soldiers who were injured out of the war. The badge had a number on the back of the recipient so I searched the net....and found him. To be precise a bloke on a first world war site done some digging on Ancestry. com and found his name. His great grandaughter had a family tree on the site, I e-mailed her and asked her if she would like the badge back in the family.
She did, and I sent it off today to her in Essex.

The only thing I wondered about was did the soldier throw it in there?


----------



## ringo (Nov 19, 2011)

That's great, well done for making the effort, that kind of value is worth so much more than money.

As a former archaeologist I think most diggers consider finds in a fairly complete state to have been lost accidentally. I wonder though in this case, perhaps he saw a lot of people die and felt guilty for surviving and threw it in the Thames. Not an uncommon sentiment from war now, presumably much more prevalent in the days when people could be shot at dawn for being traumatised instead of receiving the counselling they'd get today. The idea of being rewarded for bravery might have felt hollow and worthless in the context of the suffering he experienced.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 19, 2011)

Ponyutd said:


> Between Greenwich and Battersea Stig...hope this helps


Mudlarker?


----------



## Ponyutd (Nov 19, 2011)

ringo said:


> That's great, well done for making the effort, that kind of value is worth so much more than money.
> 
> As a former archaeologist I think most diggers consider finds in a fairly complete state to have been lost accidentally. I wonder though in this case, perhaps he saw a lot of people die and felt guilty for surviving and threw it in the Thames. Not an uncommon sentiment from war now, presumably much more prevalent in the days when people could be shot at dawn for being traumatised instead of receiving the counselling they'd get today. The idea of being rewarded for bravery might have felt hollow and worthless in the context of the suffering he experienced.



My thoughts exactly!.....we'll never know.


----------



## Ponyutd (Nov 19, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> Mudlarker?



I wish.
Though hopefully with time I may get into the club, currently round about fifty members.. I am a permit holder though. Had some great finds lately...lots of military uniform buttons and some buttons from the 1600's, tiny lead soldiers, coins, a gold signet ring,and this tiny car, made of lead sitting on a five pence..


----------



## Ponyutd (Nov 19, 2011)

...and of course some of these..


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 19, 2011)

I've long thought that a bit of mudlarking would make a great urbanite activity. Apart from getting the Port of London Authority permit and a good look at a tide table it's something that needs no equipment, just sharp eyes and wellies.


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 20, 2011)

Mudlarking requires a PLA permit?!

Edited to add:
I should have known to check whether there was an earlier thread on this 

Blimey, I am out of touch with the impact of metal detectoring on the rules.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Nov 26, 2011)

> Found this on the Thames. It's a first world war badge. Commonly known as the Silver Wound Badge. It was given to soldiers who were injured out of the war. The badge had a number on the back of the recipient so I searched the net....and found him. To be precise a bloke on a first world war site done some digging on Ancestry. com and found his name. His great grandaughter had a family tree on the site, I e-mailed her and asked her if she would like the badge back in the family.
> She did, and I sent it off today to her in Essex.
> 
> The only thing I wondered about was did the soldier throw it in there?



What a thoroughly decent thing to do, well done you!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 27, 2011)

i think i have that archaeological survey.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 26, 2012)

Ponyutd said:


> Had some great finds lately...


I saw this and thought of you...

http://www.guardian.co.uk/culture/2012/jun/26/iron-age-coins-discovered-jersey


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 26, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I saw this and thought of you...
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/culture/2012/jun/26/iron-age-coins-discovered-jersey


 


> The largest hoard of Iron Age Celtic coins found anywhere in northern Europe has been discovered by two amateur metal detectorists who have been searching in the same field in Jersey for *30 years.*


 


How big is this field?!


----------



## madzone (Jun 26, 2012)

weepiper said:


> naked female centaur with whips with an orgy on the reverse! Why don't we have coins like that these days?


Why don't we have _meets_ like that?


----------



## Ponyutd (Jun 26, 2012)

The money aspect has already been blown out of all proportion by the media as usual.

Amazing find none the less.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jun 26, 2012)

Found this last month. It is a Victorian medal struck as a fund raiser for the Ragged School Union. A wealthy Irish Tory spotted the state of children in London and decided to do something for them. He pestered his friends(including Charles Dickens!) for funds to build schools for them.
I gave the medal to to the Ragged School Museum last week for display. To say they were delighted is an under statement.

It's all about karma man


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 26, 2012)

This must be the 4th time I've been lured to this thread by false promises.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 26, 2012)

you got a blog, pony? Fascinating stuff, isn't history great?!!


----------



## hipipol (Jun 26, 2012)

Whipped half horse bitch sex darma?
But its really all about money????
typical


----------



## Wilf (Jun 27, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> This must be the 4th time I've been lured to this thread by false promises.


 Me too - I've been on to the Porn Ombudsman.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 27, 2012)

Ponyutd said:


> A wealthy Irish Tory spotted the state of children in London and decided to do something for them.


 
I wonder what he'd think of David Cameron if he were still alive?


----------



## ringo (Jun 29, 2012)

Ponyutd said:


> Found this last month. It is a Victorian medal struck as a fund raiser for the Ragged School Union. A wealthy Irish Tory spotted the state of children in London and decided to do something for them. He pestered his friends(including Charles Dickens!) for funds to build schools for them.
> I gave the medal to to the Ragged School Museum last week for display. To say they were delighted is an under statement.
> 
> It's all about karma man


 
Nice one, keep'em coming


----------



## Ponyutd (Mar 7, 2013)

The little cylindrical object had a little stopper at one end.




I opened it with some difficulty...and found this inside!




Don't think it's human hair...odd!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm missing some buttons.  Can you return them please

Rope?

What's the second picture?


----------



## Ponyutd (Mar 7, 2013)

The second picture is the little silver piece in the first picture. It's 20mm long.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 7, 2013)

Ponyutd said:


> I opened it with some difficulty...and found this inside!
> .....Don't think it's human hair...odd!


Tinder?


----------



## weepiper (Mar 7, 2013)

Some kind of fuse case? For flintlock style guns maybe?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 7, 2013)

I definitely think it's a little tinderbox. Everyone had one until matches were commonplace.


----------



## Ponyutd (Mar 7, 2013)

Far too small for tinder. It's half the size of my finger nail.
Someone has suggested a Mezuzah holder.


----------



## killer b (Mar 7, 2013)

it's a stash tin. that's victorian hash. probably.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2013)

Ponyutd said:


> The second picture is the little silver piece in the first picture. It's 20mm long.


 
ah, missed the bit about the "hair" being found inside


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2013)

Perfect item for this thread

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...nt-tool-thing-game.252761/page-4#post-9207450


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2013)

If it was a tinder box, could that square bit of metal be connected with it, like in this picture?  Those loops could be for a chain?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2013)

I've just discovered that round bit of metal on the chain in picture above is called a firesteel or fire striker



> A *fire striker* or *fire steel* is a piece of high carbon or alloyed steel from which sparks are struck by the sharp edge of chert or similar rock. Modern fire strikers or artificial flints consist of ferrocerium alloys.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't know how many times I have clicked this thread of disappointment now. Too many, stupid memory.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2013)

Ponyutd said:


> Far too small for tinder. It's half the size of my finger nail.


 
Maybe it was the miniature prototype for the modern day version


----------



## IC3D (Mar 7, 2013)

My guess the hair had perfume soaked in it and was worn round the neck to hide the great stink of 1858


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2013)

Ponyutd said:


> Far too small for tinder. It's half the size of my finger nail.
> Someone has suggested a Mezuzah holder.


 
Is there a right or wrong way up for a Mezuzah holder?  Could it be worn lengthways on a chain or only upright?  Could you wear one as a brooch and maybe those loops are where the pin went?


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 7, 2013)

It still needs a note to pervs tag


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2013)

I found a picture of a mezuzah brooch


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2013)

and one hanging on a chain sideways


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2013)

It does look very plain to be a mezuzah (compared to how ornate some of them look).  Maybe it was a poor man's mezuzah


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2013)

I know absolutely zilch about weapons, but there's a capsuley looking thing on this gun (although not sure why it would have a lid)


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I know absolutely zilch about weapons, but there's a capsuley looking thing on this gun (although not sure why it would have a lid)


 
That's a screw for clamping the actual flint to the hammer.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 8, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> That's a screw for clamping the actual flint to the hammer.


 
Ah right, not one of them then


----------



## Ponyutd (Mar 9, 2013)

Seriously, I would give everything I have ever found for this...http://www.dayofarchaeology.com/rubicons-best-find/


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 9, 2013)

Spot the *appropriately* used apostrophe :-

http://www.thamesandfield.co.uk/


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 9, 2013)

Anyone else noticed how many views this thread has got


----------



## Ponyutd (Mar 9, 2013)

I hadn't noticed Lizzeloo....but It's no Wenlock Arms thread.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 9, 2013)

Ponyutd said:


> Seriously, I would give everything I have ever found for this...http://www.dayofarchaeology.com/rubicons-best-find/


That is a really amazing find. Great how peaty soils can preserve things so well, despite being so acidic.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 9, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I've long thought that a bit of mudlarking would make a great urbanite activity. Apart from getting the Port of London Authority permit and a good look at a tide table it's something that needs no equipment, just sharp eyes and wellies.


 
I don't think it needs a permit does it? Schools and wotnot do it all the time. It's easy to get hold of the tide times. There is a group that gets down there on the lowest tides on a regular basis.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 9, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I don't think it needs a permit does it?


Yes it does and finds have to be reported to the (iirc) The Museum of London. Ponyutd knows all the current stuff required.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 9, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Yes it does and finds have to be reported to the (iirc) The Museum of London. Ponyutd knows all the current stuff required.


 
Oh right, actually I think when I went out a couple of times it was with the museum of London so maybe that was why I didn't need permission.


----------



## Ponyutd (Mar 20, 2013)

There are no naked female centuars on this thread.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 20, 2013)

Pfft, there are if you look hard enough


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 20, 2013)

I might get my kit off for this thread


----------



## Ponyutd (Mar 20, 2013)

.


----------



## thriller (Mar 28, 2013)

so were any of the finds valued??


----------



## Ponyutd (Mar 30, 2013)

No retirement value...but a bit

Today's clay pipe was this cracker. The hat is the bowl and the neck is the stem.










The darker side is where it laid in dark clay


----------



## ringo (Apr 1, 2013)

I recognize that character, will try and remember who it is. 

Found a 1926 farthing at the weekend digging the garden


----------



## Ponyutd (Apr 1, 2013)

Cheers Ringo, would like to know who it is.


----------



## ringo (Apr 2, 2013)

Ponyutd said:


> Today's clay pipe was this cracker. The hat is the bowl and the neck is the stem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Got it, it's  Ally Sloper, one of the first ever comic book characters, an inveterate lazy arsed drunk 

In this case, the clay pipe featuring the Ally Sloper character was most likely given away with the comic book Ally Sloper’s Half Holiday, an 1884 spin-off from the original Judy comic which he featured in from 1867. (From http://www3.hants.gov.uk/item?itemid=128)

More info:  http://www.imageandnarrative.be/inarchive/graphicnovel/rogersabin.htm






Tobacco jar:


----------



## Ponyutd (Apr 2, 2013)

Hats off to you Ringo!

Just read this from the same comic...


The name “Ally Sloper” is a reflection on his character – the classic idle schemer, often inebriated, “sloping” off down alleys to avoid his landlords or creditors.
*Did you know?*​One of the more morbid prizes offered by the magazine was the reward of £150 to “the next of kin of any Man, Woman, Boy or Girl… who shall happen to meet with his or her death in a Railway Accident…. PROVIDED a copy of the current issue of 'Ally Sloper's Half Holiday' be found upon the Deceased.” The magazine was a popular railway staple, and train accidents were common in that era. The offer is apparently meant in complete seriousness – according to the magazine, 11 claims had been paid out by the time of print of the issue of Saturday January 2nd, 1904, shown as an image in the Gallery!


Thanks Ringo.​


----------



## Ponyutd (May 9, 2013)

Made of some sort of pottery/stone. Next to a Victorian penny for scale.


----------



## ringo (May 9, 2013)

Ponyutd said:


> Made of some sort of pottery/stone. Next to a Victorian penny for scale.



Put the ear in your mouth. Pottery is warm, stone is cold.


----------



## friedaweed (May 9, 2013)

Are there any metal detectory type folk on this thread? The nippers got me cornered about one.

I'll go and search for thread but can someone pm us if it's yer bag of silver?

ta

Frieda


----------



## Elvis Parsley (May 17, 2013)

found a musket ball on our beach the other week, not an amazing find, but pleasing nonetheless


----------



## Ponyutd (May 22, 2013)

See where that fella' is standing, a few years later(around 2003) a bloke with a detector was a few feet away from that spot.
He found this...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Literally a few feet away. The British Museum paid £400,000 for it.
The coin is laying in the ground in that picture!


----------



## Ponyutd (Jun 25, 2013)

A 165 million year old sea urchin fossil next to an IPod...only on the Thames.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jun 26, 2013)

Tiny child's shoe/boot from the Thames today....with hobnails in it!


----------



## Corax (Jun 26, 2013)

Yetman said:


> I got excited by the thread title. Should mention its about coins


 
Yes.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jun 26, 2013)

So you actually think there naked female centaurs.... for real


----------



## Ponyutd (Jun 26, 2013)

Ponyutd said:


> There are no naked female centuars on this thread.


----------



## Corax (Jun 26, 2013)

Ponyutd said:


> So you actually think there naked female centaurs.... for real


 
Could have been some sort of saucy art project or something!


----------



## Greebo (Jun 26, 2013)

Corax said:


> Could have been some sort of saucy art project or something!


 
Don't give me ideas.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jun 28, 2014)

To be identified, but sure this a Roman(could be Greek) finger ring. Found on the thames Friday, it's all down there kids...just go and have a look.


----------



## killer b (Jun 28, 2014)

oh, that's lovely.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 28, 2014)

What's it made of and how does the rest of the ring attach ?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 28, 2014)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> What's it made of and how does the rest of the ring attach ?


I can tell you how it may have been attached - a compression fit against the cup and shoulders of the actual ring, possibly with a "staple" or two soldered across the shoulders to hold it in place.  I've seen similar relief signets/seals in rings in the British Museum (used to be one of my regular stops on a day "up west"), and that's how they were generally attached.


----------



## ringo (Jun 30, 2014)

That's gorgeous, looks Roman to me. Nice find Ponyutd


----------



## ringo (Jun 30, 2014)

Could be one of these:






*ROMAN PRAETORIAN LIONESS INTAGLIO SIGNIFIER'S RING
Material*: Bronze and Carnelian
*Era*: Intaglio, 1st to 2nd Century AD - Ring, 3rd Century AD
*Culture*: Roman 
*Style*: Roman - Roman Provincial

http://romanofficer.com/PermcolB.html


----------



## ringo (Jun 30, 2014)

Bit more info on intaglio rings here.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Engraved_gem

I think all the Roman intaglios with lions are military.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks Ringo. Top man!


----------



## Ponyutd (Jul 1, 2014)

Just had a visit with the Finds Liaison Officer from the Museum of London. She confirmed it a s 2nd Century Roman Intaglio, probably a Jasper stone. The downside for me is it's silver so treasure act comes into force.
More than likely end up at the museum. As long as it doesn't end up in a draw somewhere.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 1, 2014)

Ponyutd said:


> Just had a visit with the Finds Liaison Officer from the Museum of London. She confirmed it a s 2nd Century Roman Intaglio, probably a Jasper stone. The downside for me is it's silver so treasure act comes into force.
> More than likely end up at the museum. As long as it doesn't end up in a draw somewhere.



Fantastic and  at the same time!!!


----------



## ringo (Jul 1, 2014)

Ponyutd said:


> Just had a visit with the Finds Liaison Officer from the Museum of London. She confirmed it a s 2nd Century Roman Intaglio, probably a Jasper stone. The downside for me is it's silver so treasure act comes into force.
> More than likely end up at the museum. As long as it doesn't end up in a draw somewhere.



Great find, but yes, it'll probably go in a cardboard box/drawer unfortunately


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 1, 2014)

Don't they only get to buy it off you if they have not got an example? It's not an uncommon item. Not trying to diminish your very nice find. I'd be well chuffed!


----------

